# shocks/struts



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Hey everyone,

First on my hitlist of things to fix is the suspension.
I basically am looking for some advice and a rundown of what I need.

The front sus. is so bad the car sometimes bounces like my fathers old cadillac, so it seems as if all the major components need replacing, however, the car only has 10k on it so im assuming this damage was done through the car sitting.

I am looking to get a set of four new springs. Rear shocks. and front struts.
Seems as if there are a lot of fairly inexpensive quality springs; so im not too concerned with finding them.

Next, should I be looking for rear shocks, then front struts?
do I need to spend 600-1000 on KONI shocks like this?KONI Sport Yellow Shocks - Koni Yellow Struts - Koni Inserts
Or is there a better alternative? 

Furthermore, does anyone see an issue with me going with, lets say pedders springs and a set of KONI shocks?

Just looking for some direction here guys thank you!

Evan


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovells at Kollar Racing is a lot better option. They have high quality and lower prices. Don't get cheap springs tho. The only ones I'd even consider are Lovells, King or Pedders. Kollar has a complete selection of Koni, Monroe, Lovells, etc and all the bits to make it work. On the front you really need to replace the strut mounts, bearings and bump stops with the strut. Talk to Andy there and he can get you set up with the right stuff for your budget.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

thanks man i really appreciate the advice.
I suppose when it comes down to it i just didnt want to shell out 900-1200 in parts all at once; rather try to buy them a little at a time. But doing it all at once might make more sense. Its just a lot to drop real quick. Deff be worth it tho!.

By the way does bottoming out on the bumpers like this happen to all these cars? or does it sound like blown shocks? Bc the car certainly bounces enough after.

Thx,

Evan


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I went with KONI and King HD springs. I love them but most people are going to promote whatever option they have. I agree that stick with King, Lovells or Pedders as far as springs go. I love the KONIs as they are adjustable from soft to firm. Another route in BC coilovers which will cost you about the same to a little less than other spring/shock combos. Andy Kollar is your guy.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it bounces you have a blown strut. The car has an odd oil charged set of front struts and gas charged back shocks. Because the stock dampers and springs are weak the bump stops get mashed. You can do it in "pieces" but in the front it makes sense to replace all the parts at once as you have to take all the parts off to replace any one of them. You could do the front and back at separate times if you have a tight budget. Up to roughly a 3/4" drop (20mm) can be done all around without special shorter dampers and will keep the back end camber at an acceptable angle without adjustable (and problematic) control arm bushings.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Yea I hear you guys. 
Deff sounds like a blown strut.

I was doing reasearch and ironically ended up at kollars website anyway.
Seems as if they would be able to set me up with a front assembly to install then do the rear when time and money permits.

Any issues with doing the front, then the rear some time later?
I would probably do a .5'' drop but dont see an issue doing the front first.
Just that there would be a slight raked look.

Let me know if anyone sees any issue with this!! 

Thanks!

Evan


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Like I said it wouldn't matter if you did the front and back separately. I did my back first and then did the front months later. Take a look at the 20mm (.78") drop springs. It gives a nice bump in handling, looks great and doesn't push the envelope too much in terms of ride comfort or wheel geometry. Say "Hi" to Andy.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Absolutely, Will do.
Appreciate the help.

Evan


----------

